# pure-ftpd max clients bug



## wonslung (May 17, 2009)

hey guys, i've got a slight problem....maybe one of the geniuses in this forum knows how to fix it.

I'm using pure-ftpd as my ftp server.  When i try to set maxclients higher than 100 it, it SHOWS that it's working right, yet when i log into the server it still shows as being set to 100.

Is there any way around this? it hasn't caused me any major grief YET because i have only a small number of users but i expect to have more soon and, because i allow users 10 connections each, it's going to be a major problem soon.

does anyone know any way to fix this?

```
Response:	220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] [TLS] ----------
Response:	220-You are user number 11 of 100 allowed.
```


see how it shows 11 of 100?

but this is what it shows when i start the server


```
Running: /usr/local/sbin/pure-ftpd -A -c500 -B -C20 -d -E -fftp -H -I1 -lpuredb:/usr/local/etc/pureftpd.pdb -L2000:8 -m8 -p10064:10264 -s -U133:022 -u80 -w -x -X -Oclf:/var/log/pureftpd1.log -Ostats:/var/log/pureftpd2.log -Ow3c:/var/log/pureftpd3.log -R -j -g/var/run/pure-ftpd.pid -k99 -Z -y9:20 -Y1 -8big5 -9big5
```

see the -c500? that means it SHOULD show say 11 of 500 right?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 17, 2009)

It's actually not a bug, but a feature!



> -c clients
> Allow a maximum of clients to be connected. clients must be at least 1, and *if you combine it with -p it will be forced down to half the number of ports specified by -p*.



You have:


```
-p10064:10264
```

Guess what (10264 - 10064)/2 comes down to?


----------



## wonslung (May 17, 2009)

lol, ok, so i need to increase the number of passive ports...that makes sense...when i ORIGINALLY set it up i set it up with 2 ports per per, and it was 100...i don't know how i missed that
thanks brother


----------



## wonslung (May 18, 2009)

*another pure-ftp issue*

ok, maybe you can help me with another problem.

I'm running pure-ftp with the unicode support, and i've had no problem renaming some files that are chinese but others don't even show up and seeing as most of my users are malysian this is a major problem...is there ANYTHING i can do about this?

i notice when i look in shell they are all ??????????? but i can't change the name easily.

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## wonslung (May 18, 2009)

solved....again

was a problem on the client side, they needed to FORCE UTF-8

postign solution incase someone searches


----------

